# EMF/XSD Xml lesen/schreiben



## Gast2 (23. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich generiere aus einer XSD ein genModel und erzeuge daraus meine Klassen. Wenn ich das ganze in einer xml persistiere, werden die in der xsd angelegten xsd:sequence nicht beachtet d.h es kommt invalides xml raus.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Jul 2012)

Das heißt ich lade ein xml und schreibe es wieder raus...

geladen
[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<config>
	<name>Name</name>
	<tests>
		<test>Test</test>
	</tests>
</config>
[/XML]

wird zu folgendem

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<config>
	<tests>
		<test>Test</test>
	</tests>
	<name>Name</name>
</config>
[/XML]


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2012)

Besser spät als nie...
Wie schaut denn die XSD und das ecore aus?
Meine Vermutung ist, das er beim serialisieren einfach nach der Feature Order im Ecore geht.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Aug 2012)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Besser spät als nie...
> Wie schaut denn die XSD und das ecore aus?
> Meine Vermutung ist, das er beim serialisieren einfach nach der Feature Order im Ecore geht.



Es wird einem so ein XMLProcessor mitgeneriert da konnte man noch eine Property setzen (weiß gerade nimmer welche) danach hat es funktioniert.


----------

